# Alfie, 4-5 year old Bull Mastiff x Staffie needs home!



## Rescue Remedies

Alfie is an approx 4-5 year old Bull Mastiff x Staffie. He is intelligent and need occupation! He currently plays at being a lumberjack grabbing lower branches of trees..but with an interesting walk we can do better than that! He will release for treats and caught early enough he can be distracted. He is good with other dogs and likes to play around with Jess who is a bitch of similar size, breed and age. He would suit a strong handler. No cats and no live-in children as he would knock them over.

Alfie has been neutered; wormed and defleaed. Alfie bless was picked up stray walking along in the sunshine. He has no marks on him and seems to have been cared for in the past. He doesn't show any fear assoc. with people and in many ways a super dog who just needs a chance.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Alfie Mastiff cross staffie Woldingham Surrey Kennels CLICK HERE. Please also visit our website at Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue CLICK HERE and complete our questionnaire if you would like to offer any of our dogs a forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Alfie is famous!!!!!

Could you give a dog a home?|dogs for adoption|abandoned dogs|cute dogs | The Sun |Features

Could you give a dog a home?|dogs for adoption|abandoned dogs|cute dogs | The Sun |Features


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update on Alfie from our Forum today:
Walked Alfie again today, a pleasure. In fact we went for a jog - at first he pulled a lot but settled to nice pace. I offered him treats which he refused but after my cup of tea he accepted treats from me for the first time. He waited patiently watching me pay. |A large traffic cone was treated like a tree branch and told what for! He didn't get a grip though and left it nicely after lunging at it. Same on the way back.Such a lovely boy - he grows on me each time I see him. Those lovely eyes, so honest and steadfast. Couldn't get him to pose for the camera but here are some at the cafe.


----------



## Altered Angel

I absolutely LOVE this dog!!! He was one of the first dogs I saw tonight and I've since seen him on-line a LOT! 

Did he find a home? I really wanted to meet him but we have children here, they are used to big dogs, my brother has a ridgeback and we used to own a boxer/greyhound until she died  We went to see a rescue mastiff/ridgeback today but it wasn't suitable for us - that was another beautiful dog *sigh* 

I LOVE ALFIE :001_wub:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Here is Alfie's current ad ... he is still in kennels awaiting his forever home. He is also available for fostering or 'foster with a view to homing'. He is a 'Mr Softie' and despite and article in the Sun he has not attracted much attention because of his size/breed. If this type of dog is your passion, then Alfie is a lovely example.


*History: * Found Stray ?Aug 08 Yorkshire

*Salient points: * Larger bull breed who would suit family with similar experience. Not assessed in a domestic setting. Been in kennels too long. Applies his intelligence and energy to only interesting thing to hand securing branches; distractable.

*Advert:* Alfie was found stray already neutered and obviously cared for. He has a 'Mr Softie' temperament which sadly is currently judged on how he copes with long-term kennelling which we have to say..he copes with very well. He will grab branches within the exercise area but "hey this is at least something I can apply my intelligence and frustrated energy to. Ahh but a treat; whow that's preferable!" Alfie really needs his home. Alfie is neutered, vax'd and chipped. Currently kennelled in Croydon Surrey.

Alfie is just an ordinary guy; who no doubt comes from a ordinary background..fallen on hard times or just didn't get off their backsides to go out there and research where he could have gone to!: Too much trouble which is probably how they managed him...training too much trouble; walks too much time. We're convinced that despite Alfie's long wait for better times..better times are on the way..hey look there is spring in the air and we'll soon be putting a spring in his step. All the best homes are rescue homes! Isn't he a beaut!

Please visit this dog's individual thread, in Dogs needing homes in our care on our forum to find out more about them and follow their progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found"


----------



## Rescue Remedies

I was really looking forward to meeting Alfie last Saturday and he didn't disappoint me. Despite his size he is a very gentle dog. I gave him some some treats from the palm of my hand and he gently waffled them up with the merest of touches. This guy truly deserves to have his time in a home with some serious loving. That time can't come soon enough - would love to see him out of kennels. Here are his photos ... a very special dog:




Holly doing a little flirting with Alfie, he was playing hard to get!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

I met Alfie a couple of weeks ago and he touched my heart. Here are a few more photos taken on the day we met. He is Staffie Rescues Dog of the Month and all his recent photos are on the gallery - Dog of the month Alfie. I'm hoping someone else falls for him soon.

Oh, so very gently taking treats ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Alfie has a special place in my heart, so there was no way I could visit the kennels yesterday and not take him out for a walk!

Steve (JJ's fosterer before he was homed) and his friend came to help Lynne and I walk some dogs. So we took out Charlie, Alfie & Murphy together.

Alfie is easy to walk and so laid back. Not bothered by the other dogs at all and just taking it all in his stride. Both Steve & his friend were truly smitten by Alfie and enjoyed taking turns walking him ... with the exception that they bickered over who walked him :wink: I just knew their heart strings would be twanged :lol:

You could see that Alfie enjoyed his walk today as he had a massive smile on his face when he chilled on the cool grass with us when we got back.

A very special boy ... we just need to find that very special person!









He is still looking for a foster home or forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

A few new photos of Alfie with one of our volunteer dog walkers:






Alfie has been well trained in the past. Sit, Paw "this one?" "or this one?"


----------



## Tigerneko

He is beautiful. His face reminds me of a Shar Pei a little bit, especially the first few pics of him at the top of the page 

I hope he finds a perfect home soon


----------



## Rescue Remedies

*Alfie's big day out* - Saturday 20th June

Alfie joined Zoe and some of her friends at Wimbledon Village Fair yesterday and had a day out of kennels to break the routine. And oh how he did himself and all the RR dogs proud!!

Here is his update

First off, managed to get him into the boot of the car; a tiny treat was all the incentive he needed (and I'm so glad he can get himself in cos he's a big lad), then as the lead was secured to the bars and I closed to boot, he sat and stayed like a good boy.

Arriving in Wimbledon he walked like a dream on the lead and was totally unfazed by pedestrians, busy streets and loud traffic.

Once at the fair Alfie loved being back onto lots of grass and loved all the smells and people. He met all my friends very calmly and friendly, and these were two independent quotes I remember hearing during the day:

"For a rescue dog I'm amazed at how well behaved he is."
"I didn't think I liked big dogs, but he's just lovely!"

A young boy sitting near us was besotted with him and kept coming over to pat him on the head and pour out his water, and Alfie was an absolute star and loved it, just like a big teddy bear.

On a wander round the fair, Alfie met lots of other dogs on leads (maybe about 10?), and he greeted every one of them with a waggy tail and friendly sniff, nothing more, even at the Scotty dog who wasn't very polite to him! Alfie just stepped away and ambled on.

Overall today Alfie was a brilliant boy, impeccable social interaction with all breeds/species!! Especially young children actually, a lot of kids round the fair were totally taken by him, and he just stood there happily as they stroked, patted and cooed!!

Pictures and a special video of his adventures below:









Alfie, knowing how handsome he is :roll:









A very contented companion









Loving his neck rubbed...almost dropping off to sleep!









Treat time, yummm









We hope Alfie enjoyed his day with us as much as we did with him!

Alfie's video:



Alfie is looking for a foster home or forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Alfie has been enjoying his time out of kennels and in foster. We now know so much more about him and have redone his ad and hope that it will attract his forever home. Here it is ...



His Story: Alfie was found stray in Yorkshire last summer. He was in good condition and surprisingly never claimed.

Salient points: Older dog with calm temperament. Versatile ref. the type of family he is homed with. Dog friendly and cat friendly. Easy on the lead. Inclusive dog i.e. sleeps beside your bed and enjoy companionship. Medium sized.

Advert: Alfie suffered the indignity of staying nearly a year in kennels before he was offered a foster place. Since then he has proved himself time and time again to be that 'MUST HAVE' dog. He is living with young adults who haven't owned a dog before. Managed easily around streets and in a busy park; shopping areas and large gatherings. He is showered by attention/cuddles and he's back gets sore with being stroked by every passerby! He can occasionally grab a branch off a tree. Meets dogs really well on a lead. Makes it clear on a rare occasions when he isn't happy with a dogs vibe and can be just walked on. Alfie isn't destructive and tolerates being left just fine. Housetrained despite prolonged kennel stay. He likes to be inclusive, but doesn't smother and will take himself off for a snooze on the sofa or gets the sun block out and find that spot in the garden.

He runs along side a bike; loves to see people arriving and offers them a choice 'red or white' with nibbles of course! . The perfect host. He loves to stare at the TV with one eye closed and yes has been known to sleep in the same bed as the cat! Alfie what more could anyone want. He tends not to be off the lead just 'cause he is rather social'. Alfie is handsome with a gentle, rather serious feel whilst showing happiness in meeting those he loves and those he hopes to get to know. He could live with another gentle dog and a dog friendly cat (s). What a lovely person Alfie is, you will have the extended family booking their appointment to visit and meet. Here is a short video!



Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Alfie Mastiffx 5 yrs Kingston upon Thames Fostered.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Our gorgeous boy, currently in foster and still looking for his forever home!


----------

